# Williamsburg - WLM or WPN?



## keysfan (Jan 15, 2008)

We are looking at an II April Getaway to Williamsburg.  When I check availability, I see two different resort codes for Williamsburg Plantation.  What is the difference between the two?  ... There is availability at Greensprings Plantation and Westgate as well.  Are all of these locations convenient to the main sights?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2008)

The Plantation has an older part and a newer part.  We've stayed in both parts, and though there were are some differences in bathrooms and layout, both were nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2008)

Westgate ts complex was a motel at one time.  General comment

Westgate is near all the major attractions in the older part of Williamsburg.

Greensprings is near the new Town Center in Williamburg and the outlet shopping mall.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 16, 2008)

Pedro,
they are talking about Williamsburg Plantation.

The Westgate is a conversion of the old Heritage Inn (motel).


----------

